# High pitch whine from engine



## Climber (Nov 27, 2010)

I have an '06 Altima with the 3.5 L V6 engine. The car has 98k on it. Upon starting the engine it emits a high pitched whining noise. As I increase the RPMs the whining noise increases in speed along with the engine RPM. As the engine warms up to operating tempurature the whining noise is still there but not as loud as when starting the engine cold. This has been going on for a little while. As anyone out there had this problem or heard of it before? Could this be timing chain group related?

I have heard and read from several sources, Nissan among them, that the timing chain on this engine "RARELY needs replacement." True or false?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

